# Experience with Moonrise Poodles?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

She's covered a lot of ground and put in the work in past five years so I wouldn't exactly consider her as new. She shows, is connected with excellent breeders, and her health testing mentioned here is thorough. She doesn't dock tails so if a long fluffy tail is fine with you, no problem. I like that she doesn't remove the dewclaws either, they do have a useful purpose; dewclaws mainly seem to be a problem for dogs used for hunting. 

Are you planning to purchase a pup outright, or go with her guardianship program? If the latter, think carefully about the contract and expectations. Hers sounds fair but these are always a long term commitment and far more work than people are prepared to do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If she was closer, I’d be talking to her about a mini right now!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I like what I see and I'd have no problem traveling to pick up one of her pups.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Based on what I've read I would certainly consider her if I were looking for a puppy for myself right now. I don't know personally know anyone who has bought from her.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't have any experience with her, but from looking around, she looks very reputable and thorough.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

A brief look at the website looks extremely promising. I especially like the look of Starz!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

The owner is very nice and has Nova’s sister (not on her site) . She has been in touch with me and sends me updates which I so appreciate. It was a tough situation that Nova’s sister was in and finding out that she was able to get her I felt such a relief. I know she is planning on getting her hips checked and DNA has already been done so she does health test. I’ve only heard good things about Moonrise.

Updated to say Nova sister passed her OFA’s 😍.


----------



## Poodle_Zoo (Sep 22, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Based on what I've read I would certainly consider her if I were looking for a puppy for myself right now. I don't know personally know anyone who has bought from her.


We have! Moonrise is great! I’ll vouch for Aleksandra all day long. We are in love with our poodle, Bonnie, who will be 5 in December. Aleksandra had been breeding for at least a few years before we found her in 2017. 

Bonnie has had no health problems other than a very occasional sensitive stomach. She’s smart, beautiful, fun, funny, a little weird, which I like and she turns heads everywhere she goes.

Bonnie is 16 pounds. Her mom is blue and dad black. Bonnie’s butt turned blue, and her lower ears and legs are on the blue side but she largely stayed black.

She is a frisbee fanatic. Very athletic. Loves dock diving, hikes, road trips. Goes to work with my husband every day. She is not a barker, but will alert for the UPS and mail carriers…it’s one of her jobs at work!

I loved her parents. Was absolutely in love with her mom, Luna. Bonnie’s one quirk is she is not terribly friendly with other dogs. She’s aloof with dogs that are new and does guard her frisbee, though we regularly work on it. This could be a result of growing up with a blind dog with strange neuro behavior and not reading signals from other dogs well, and also having a year of lockdown where we didn’t get to work on her social skills very often. We are still working on it! Not all dogs have to love other dogs. It’s fine.

Moonrise did genetic testing, raised the puppies in a safe home with lots of exposure and experiences, including exposure to grooming. Bonnie was 60% potty trained when we got her as a pup. No docked tail. No removal of dew claws.

Our rescue toy, Coco (a lot of health problems!) died in March of a neurological disease and we are now getting ready to think about another poodle. We would not hesitate to get another Moonrise pup.

You can see pics of Bonnie on Instagram @Poodle_Zoo. I don’t post very often on there, but there are some pics.


----------

